# Mounted Bass



## Blackwater Taxidermy (Mar 29, 2008)

Whats going on my brothers. Will be setting up display at the Fishing for a Mission on blackwater in Milton sponcered by United Way. Please stop by and take a look. I look fowardto meeting everyone.

Take care

Rick

www.blackwatertaxidermy.com


----------



## Blackwater Taxidermy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice lookin mount. I like the moss and the natural setting.


----------

